# Always get that BIG BUCK!!!



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Spike's Buck traps keep that big buck still so you can take better aim. 
Find them where better hunting gear is sold!


Steelhead SIKE-O!


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

Steelheadphycho said:


> Spike's Buck traps keep that big buck still so you can take better aim.
> Find them where better hunting gear is sold!
> 
> 
> Steelhead SIKE-O!












Steelhead SIKE-O!


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

YIKES! That'll leave a mark!


----------



## bankfish (Sep 3, 2012)

OUCH, doesn't look too pleasant!!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nothing worse than getting stabbed in the grapes.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Didn't know deer got married. . Suburban utopia even.


----------



## Steelheadphycho (Mar 12, 2012)

ReelPower said:


> Didn't know deer got married. . Suburban utopia even.


Ha!
No doubt!!


----------

